# More NAMES photo's



## stevehuckss396 (Apr 25, 2010)

This is a set of photos from my wife camera.

http://s770.photobucket.com/albums/xx349/stevehuckss396/NAMES 2010/


This was my favorite pic!!


----------



## gbritnell (Apr 25, 2010)

Thanks for the pics Steve. I was going to try and get around but I couldn't get away from my table.
George


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Apr 25, 2010)

gbritnell  said:
			
		

> I was going to try and get around but I couldn't get away from my table.
> George



I was going to come down to video the Ford but got busy also. I'll come down and pester you in Zanesville!!


----------



## Philjoe5 (Apr 25, 2010)

Thanks for posting the pics Steve. I missed the show this year and the pics are nice to see.

Cheers,
Phil


----------



## bearcar1 (Apr 26, 2010)

That chap looks remotely like "The Mad Hatter" in the tale of 'Alice in Wonderland'  Rof} Rof}

BC1
Jim


BTW: Thanks for sharing all of your photos with the likes of us that weren't able to attend this year's NAMES show. :bow:


----------



## mu38&Bg# (Apr 26, 2010)

I drove for twice as long as I was at the show this year. I managed but a few photos.

The one that really had my interest was Ian Wynd's Bristol Mercury. I saw this last year, and it' looks like he's almost done. He's an interesting gentleman to speak with. no CNC was used at all. he had photos of the setup for most parts.


----------



## PTsideshow (Apr 26, 2010)

Thanks Steve now ya blew my cover. The witness protection program will have to move me again! 

I want to thank you Steve, Brain, Jerry ,Bob and I think one or two more guys from the Detroit Metal working club for all the help setting up and Jerry and Bob for the tear down too.

Along With Rick for his seminar, Next year we will have the other items needed so the venue for the foundry pour demo will meet ricks needs and the Cities,Fire Marshall and insurance happy.
 :big:

Will post some more photo's later


----------



## pmerritt (Apr 26, 2010)

Thanks for the photos Steve. I was able to make it to the show but didn't have a chance to meet you. I did have some nice conversations with George. As always, it is amazing to see all these engines in person! I'm already making plans for next year!

Peter


----------



## PTsideshow (Apr 30, 2010)

Here are my Photo's
NAMES 2010
 :big:


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Apr 30, 2010)

THANK YOU!!!

So many wonderful projects. Man I hope I to have the time to do more.


----------



## cfellows (May 6, 2010)

Thank you for all the pictures. Great viewing for those of us who couldn't make it.

Chuck


----------



## PTsideshow (May 6, 2010)

From another forum, he is somebodies video.Panofish's blog video


----------

